# new mathews recurve riser?



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

That red handle looks like a Matthews version of the sky conquest. Vic shot a sky conquest to win NFAA Indoors in 07. The limbs appear to be sky-conquest limbs. I have seen Vic shoot both the earl made and the Matthews made limbs. The Matthews handle that he, Rod White and Brady shoot have never been offered to the public


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

The bow Vic is shooting is a new Mathews Riser and limbs. If you get around Brady his back up bow is the blue version.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Photo 25/43 shows both of Vic's bows. Could this be the year that Mathews makes that riser available to the public? 
http://picasaweb.google.fi/perttu.ronkanen/BoeWorldCupDay1/photo#5214723469897422738


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is a picture of the red and the silver side by side. They appear to be the same ol...same ol, handle that Vic has had for a few years, just like the one Brady shoots. A Mathews prototype.

http://picasaweb.google.fi/perttu.ronkanen/BoeWorldCupDay1/photo#5214723469897422738

If that is wrong, please, please enlighten us! 

JHINAZ you beat me to the punch. If this is the year, I can already feel my wallet getting thinner.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

They are two totally different risers. The picture doesn't show the differences. The vibration dampener on the red one is half the width of the old riser. The new riser is a lot lighter. There is a brass plate in the limb pocket. This strenghtens the pocket and makes for a smooth feeling shot.

Brady has been shooting this new design for a few months now.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

all the extra screws on the red one made me realize there different also if you look at the limb on the bottom of the riser its a mathews limb and not sky


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

Trelaina Borges in Northern California is also sponsored and shoots the Mathews riser


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

When I recently bought my Sky (Mathews) riser I had some e-mail correspondence with Mathews support. He hinted at new recurve riser(s) coming out to compete w/ Hoyt. He didn't give me a date. His tone was that of secrecy but he said to keep checking the Mathews web site.

You'd think they'd start up an early campaign. But, if it's like Sky it will get swept to a lonely, bare web site. A shame since I really like my Conquest. If they make the Mathews (w/ their patented vibration dampeners) even better they should be crowing about it.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Maybe they want to market it as the riser that won gold in Beijing 

Looks cool I think.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Our former shop was a big matthews dealer-as well as sky and when the late great Ann Hoyt sold off Sky bows during the shutdown I probably got more than anyone plus a fair amount of spare parts. Our Matthews Rep-Kraig Brown asked me and Darrell to meet with Kevin (IIRC) Brennen after Sky was bought by matthews to discuss what should go into the matthews riser and their copy of the sky. Apparently not much was followed given they stuck with that compound grip but their point was the weren't going to sell enough bows to justify not using a grip they already had so they machined off the shelf and cut some more off the "face" of the riser" making it lighter. Marleigh Bogumil (Sp) had one at the 04 trials as did we and they gave one to Julie Robinson who used to shoot with us alot. I have played around with Vic's bow to and it is a nice design. 

Why matthews made no effort to market that sky bow is beyond any comprehension and while it might make Matthews happy to say they have a bow that was used by an Olympic double medalist (he shot a hoyt in 2000) it doesn't do much but massage egos if you aren't going to make the bow available to people who buy them.

I wonder if this newer design uses the proprietary limb bushing system and centering set screw-it was the first real solution to stress relief causing linear distortions in machined risers-far better than the avalon pockets IMHO


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Jim C said:


> ...their point was the weren't going to sell enough bows to justify not using a grip they already had...


Given their sales and advertising approach that was sure to be a self-fulfilling prophesy.

Dave


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Given their sales and advertising approach that was sure to be a self-fulfilling prophesy.
> 
> Dave


yep and lots of people I know figure Hoyt and WW are a known quantity and (in hoyt's case) actually don't see their recurves as second class citizens. I have a couple sets of the matthews limbs I got from recordkeeper and they aren't bad at all and some people prefer the carbon-wood over the syntactic limbs. However, be it the Yamaha, the Brownings, etc, bows that don't take the ILF fittings tend to suffer marketing obstacles.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.fi/perttu.ronkanen/BoeWorldCupTeamEliminations/photo#5216614707673879698


here is a picture of the new limbs and riser of bradys


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Can anyone suggest why, if Mathews is capable of producing a new riser and limbs worthy of Olympic competition they aren't offering them for sale to the general archery public? I've always been led to believe that was the primary motivation behind companies sponsoring Olympic archers.

Dave


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Graphics aren't bold enough on the limbs  (kidding) I like the fairly subtle look of them. Anyone know the composition?

I like the riser too. Imagine if Vic or Brady can medal and then they release that long awaited riser. Look out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Interesting. Actually kinda plain looking really. Like an old Winact or something. Which isn't bad, but certainly doesn't seem like the trend these days. 

I look for Mathews to offer this one to the public. Don't have any information to support that, but based on the look and my gut, I'd say this is their production model and everything before were one-off prototypes. But I've been wrong before.

Hope they do enter the market. You know me - may the best product win! :wink:

John.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone else thinking that this riser will be called a Conquest Apex or Conquest Apex xxxxx when/if it is released? Seems all of Mathews serous target bows are called Conquest Apex and that thing bares a strong resemblance in terms of the cut outs etc.


----------

